# Rules for the Acoustic Room



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

After my most recent experience today in the acoustic room at L&M Moncton, I'd like to propose the following rules to be adopted nationally:

1. Don't dress like a homeless guy.
2. If you must play through your entire unreleased solo box set, please don't sing the lyrics - you're there to hear the guitar.
3. No green crocks (see #1).


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Can we move "Don't dress like a homeless guy" a little further down the list?? 

I have worn all my clothes to work at some point or another and I give off airs of the unhomed. 

That being said, there should be a little etiquette to the acoustic room, or the bloody "I am gonna test out an amp and play every single jazz progression I know for 45 minutes at full volume" out in the main room. I get that you need to know a piece of gear before you buy it but I know you knew you weren't ever going to drop the $2200 on that amp, you just wanted to play the jazz~!!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Guitar store wank fests always make me cringe. How can they NOT know how annoying it is? Do they actually think anyone is impressed?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I am all for breaking out a little something something to test some kit but yeah, I 100% agree. If you were honestly testing a piece of gear you wouldn't just leave it at one setting for 20 minutes and wail away. Drives me insane.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What I don't get is why anyone truly thinks it takes longer than a few minutes to assess an instrument or amp.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

It depends on whether or not I’m testing the amp for functionality (I’ve probably decided to buy) or whether I’m turning knobs to see what sounds I can get (deciding whether it’s up my alley).


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I never test an amp in a store. First, it annoys people, second, it usually will not sound the same with your own guitar. Before I buy one I already have an idea what I am getting. So I just go in and buy it. If someone wants to impress people, do it in a show. LOL


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Chito said:


> Before I buy one I already have an idea what I am getting. So I just go in and buy it.


I tend to do that too because you really can’t get into it until you’ve had the amp or guitar with you for a week or so. And even then it can take like a month or whatever to find some flaws in guitars. So, generally I have a rough idea of what I want but unfortunately that rough idea is frequently the product of an unsound mind… lol


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mooh said:


> What I don't get is why anyone truly thinks it takes longer than a few minutes to assess an instrument or amp.


I got a Les Paul on May 10 and it’s really just today that I decided to keep it after trying different strings, playing around with the action, adjusting intonation, relief and all that plus messing with the sound and playability and whether or not I can make the guitar go. it has come down to yeah guitar is good I like it and just the nut needs a bit of work so yeah I’m keeping it.


----------



## zak9990 (10 mo ago)

BlueRocker said:


> After my most recent experience today in the acoustic room at L&M Moncton, I'd like to propose the following rules to be adopted nationally:
> 
> 1. Don't dress like a homeless guy.
> 2. If you must play through your entire unreleased solo box set, please don't sing the lyrics - you're there to hear the guitar.
> 3. No green crocks (see #1).


You should see some of the people that I used to see wander into the Steve's music on Queen Street in Toronto............
I haven't been there or at L&M in many years. No reason to anymore. I remember one time I went to check out an acoustic. I was going into the glass room and the sales guy saw me ( a paying customer) and asked if I needed anything. Then we saw this guy sitting in there playing a high end Taylor worth about 4K and he had his song book out too. The sales guy said to him '' look, you been in here for almost 5 hours ! either buy the guitar or leave " I thought if a guitar has been played for that long it's now a used guitar........ That's why a lot of the guitars were scuffed up.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Chito said:


> I never test an amp in a store. First, it annoys people, second, it usually will not sound the same with your own guitar. Before I buy one I already have an idea what I am getting. So I just go in and buy it. If someone wants to impress people, do it in a show. LOL


Brought an amp home on spec recently for that very reason. I mean, I had listened to the manufacturer's videos, and incidentally heard someone else try it in the store, but not until I play my guitars in my room will I know.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wardo said:


> I got a Les Paul on May 10 and it’s really just today that I decided to keep it after trying different strings, playing around with the action, adjusting intonation, relief and all that plus messing with the sound and playability and whether or not I can make the guitar go. it has come down to yeah guitar is good I like it and just the nut needs a bit of work so yeah I’m keeping it.


Oh, I get that, but within very reasonable limits I can be pretty sure how much of that I will need to do within a few minutes in the store.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

I've never tried a pedal before buying it, and that's not like a point of pride. It's just the store doesn't have any of the other fear that's going to be before, or after it, so I don't see the point.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm still curious why anyone thinks they need to sing to try out an acoustic guitar.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> I'm still curious why anyone thinks they need to sing to try out an acoustic guitar.


Different guitars work better or worse with your voice but that’s not likely going to be immediately apparent in a music shop. Takes awhile to figure out. I don’t find it to be a problem if using a PA but no mic no amp some guitars are just a better fit and easier to sing with. It’s kinda like getting the right space in a mix.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Wardo said:


> Different guitars work better or worse with your voice but that’s not likely going to be immediately apparent in a music shop. Takes awhile to figure out. I don’t find it to be a problem if using a PA but no mic no amp some guitars are just a better fit and easier to sing with. It’s kinda like getting the right space in a mix.


OK - perhaps the homeless guy with the crocks was not a complete douche (but if it walks like a duck...)


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> …(but if it walks like a duck...)


I bet he smelled fowl.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I think my local L&M introduced a no jamming rule. People would go in with their friends and start playing stuff together, lol...

I don't mind people doing their thing. I just try to tune it out and focus on whatever I'm doing. Once in a while I see someone that just defies description, especially at Paul's Boutique in Kensington Market.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Grab n Go said:


> People would go in with their friends and start playing stuff together, lol...


Amazing. Never in my life would I impose myself like this. That seems terribly rude.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

I bought a few things at the Moncton L&M including my first few guitars from its predecessor back in the mid/late 80s, The Moncton Music Center. 

I have no problem with people spending time in the acoustic room if their intent is to actually to buy. If not, then keep it to a minimum and let potential buyers have the opportunity to play.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Grab n Go said:


> I think my local L&M introduced a no jamming rule. People would go in with their friends and start playing stuff together, lol...


I've been in there with a buddy and we played a couple _minutes_ of something together... but it's not our own private practice room... with spectators!! 

But, not everyone thinks of other first.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Chito said:


> I never test an amp in a store. First, it annoys people, second, it usually will not sound the same with your own guitar. Before I buy one I already have an idea what I am getting. So I just go in and buy it. If someone wants to impress people, do it in a show. LOL


When I'm shopping for an amp I always take my guitar. The only time I don't is when I see a smoking deal that I know I can flip if I don't like it.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

yeah , select a few to "test" , a quick piece on each and a few knob twiddles .

find the one closest to what you want , then rent it for a week first , before you decide to buy.
saves a lot of buyer's remorse, and a lot less pain for those in the shop.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Chito said:


> I never test an amp in a store. First, it annoys people, second, it usually will not sound the same with your own guitar. Before I buy one I already have an idea what I am getting. So I just go in and buy it. If someone wants to impress people, do it in a show. LOL


I take my guitar if I’m actively shopping. It gives you a better bench mark. Plus…I’m a lefty.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Mooh said:


> What I don't get is why anyone truly thinks it takes longer than a few minutes to assess an instrument or amp.


The first few minutes are for gear assessment and the 35min left are just delaying the inevitable blow to the wallet.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Mooh said:


> What I don't get is why anyone truly thinks it takes longer than a few minutes to assess an instrument or amp.


+1. I've bought many a guitar on that first strum. I usually play it for about 10 minutes, some strumming, some flatpicking, some fingerpicking just to get a better, overall impression. And then I buy it. That first strum is important though. 

It's those little nuances (good or bad) that can take a while to find out about. That's why there needs to be a return period.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Karen thread alert.

before anyone does anything music related they should reach out to BlueRocker to find out whether it’s acceptable or not.

Its really mind blowing why people spending so much money would want to be sure it’s what they want before taking it home and realizing they didn’t like it or didn’t gel and taking a 30% loss.

these seem like complaints from fashion buyers/players who never leave home with an instrument


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tdotrob said:


> Karen thread alert.
> 
> before anyone does anything music related they should reach out to BlueRocker to find out whether it’s acceptable or not.
> 
> ...


How are the crocks working out for you.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> How are the crocks working out for you.


I didn’t know you could wear crocks.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> How are the crocks working out for you.


they work fine for me. lol

edit* that's a prototype patio chair I modified for guitar playing


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Mooh said:


> What I don't get is why anyone truly thinks it takes longer than a few minutes to assess an instrument or amp.


I agree. For a guitar the first step is the in music store evaluation which is check the feel of the neck, weight of the guitar, generally how it feels in hand. Then I may plug it in for a couple minutes if I can find an amp close to what I have. All of this takes 10-15 minutes, at which time I decide to take it home for which I have the 30 day evaluation period (in the case of L&M) to play it on my rig and possibly gig it. For an amp I just bring it home. No need to turn it on in store.
I think most of those guys you see wailing a way for an endless amount of time are just killing some time, probably not that interested in buying. I used to do it when I was younger and didn't have the nice collection of gear at home that I do now. 
A couple years ago I was doing it every now and then at Folkway. Once I had a 1935 Martin D-28 or a 1950's D-18 in my hands they were tough to put down. If they ever had one of those prewar guitars (the prewar company replicas) that lasted more than 5 minutes in the store I'd likely never want to put it down.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

guitarman2 said:


> I used to do it when I was younger and didn't have the nice collection of gear at home that I do now.


I was totally guilty of that . I remember as a teenager hanging out in local our Music Store with my oldest friend (also guitar player) just trying guitars we could not afford, noodling Dire Straits,…


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Much like beer league hockey, there is never a shortage of people who are still hoping to be "discovered".


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

i made an acoustic room oops a couple weeks ago that had never even ocurred to me before. 

i was in L&M in the 'peg at the Wall St. location putting in a bit of time after dropping somebody off at the airport. just past 10am on a Tuesday there were no other customers in there. I was playing Taylors and Martins in the acoustic room. Staff guy comes in to check on me. I switch back and forth between playing with my fingers and a pick. I carry my own picks with me. The bad is that when I switch to fingers I put my pick in my mouth. He mentioned it and said no big deal they'd let it slide but not to do that in the store. It makes sense I get it pick in and out of mouth hands switching from one guitar to another hands on picks hands on strings it's kinda gross if you think about it but I hadn't thought about it 'til then. 

So ... now I know

j


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> they work fine for me. lol
> 
> edit* that's a prototype patio chair I modified for guitar playing
> View attachment 419629


Rule #3 specifically mentioned "green Crocs". You're good Larry.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

gotta be careful nowadays though. lol


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Sketchy Jeff said:


> i made an acoustic room oops a couple weeks ago that had never even ocurred to me before.
> 
> i was in L&M in the 'peg at the Wall St. location putting in a bit of time after dropping somebody off at the airport. just past 10am on a Tuesday there were no other customers in there. I was playing Taylors and Martins in the acoustic room. Staff guy comes in to check on me. I switch back and forth between playing with my fingers and a pick. I carry my own picks with me. The bad is that when I switch to fingers I put my pick in my mouth. He mentioned it and said no big deal they'd let it slide but not to do that in the store. It makes sense I get it pick in and out of mouth hands switching from one guitar to another hands on picks hands on strings it's kinda gross if you think about it but I hadn't thought about it 'til then.
> 
> ...


You have to expect that every guitar you pick up in a music store is going to be full of germs. Who knows what people do with their hands before picking up a guitar. Regardless I would never put a pick in my mouth even if I was the only one that used it and the guitar. At home at least a couple times a week I put liquid soap on my picks (and the rubber part of my capos) and wash them thoroughly. Not sure if I'm the only one here that does that so not sure how OCD something like this is.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Because of Covid-19 precautions, I placed alcohol hand sanitizer in a spray bottle outside the entrance door to the lesson space. Everyone coming in is required to use it and encouraged to use it when they leave, though I've noticed that not so many do the latter. I also have a smaller bottle of the same on my desk. Any pick or capo that changes hands gets sprayed after the fact (assuming they're clean before use). Sure, they're supposed to have their own, but we're dealing with (mostly) kids here. 

Picks in mouths is forbidden, always was. But funny story, a kid who normally played with a pick suddenly wasn't. When I asked him where his pick was he responded with, "i cnmt foind irsch." I replied, "I think it's in your mouth." That kid gave me several great lesson stories.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

My mouth is where I keep my picks. I don't much think about germs and the like. I gave up a long time ago.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I find as I get older, I put less "foreign objects" in my mouth. It _is_ a germ thing.. I was a terrible nail biter. I tried to stop but I just kept doing it. Then one day I went to do it and thought, "that is so gross!" and I haven't since. 
Guitar picks? Nope! Those are off limits now too.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> what people do with their hands before picking up a guitar


well, really, what is that not true of? door handles, steering wheels and arm rests in cars ...

that said, the reason i carry my own picks around even when i don't have my own guitar is partly because i have weird jungian archetypal fascinations but also partly so i don't need to touch the picks that other people use and put in their mouths. i also don't like touching other people's smart phone or computer or coffee cups ... or shaking hands and hugging aquaintances for that matter. why do i not feel that way about the fretboard and neck on a guitar? i'm not sure but i don't to the same extent

anyway ... back to the acoustic room at guitar stores ... they tend to be kinda small about the same size as a kid bedroom or a large bathroom. if there is somebody else in the acoustic room do you go in there at all? if the acoustic room is really big like at L&M do you face the middle of the room while you do your business or face the wall?

j


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Sketchy Jeff said:


> and hugging aquaintances


Strangers can be fun.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

L7M should ask people to wear ball gags in the acoustic room should stop people from singing pretty good.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

zak9990 said:


> You should see some of the people that I used to see wander into the Steve's music on Queen Street in Toronto............
> I haven't been there or at L&M in many years. No reason to anymore. I remember one time I went to check out an acoustic. I was going into the glass room and the sales guy saw me ( a paying customer) and asked if I needed anything. Then we saw this guy sitting in there playing a high end Taylor worth about 4K and he had his song book out too. The sales guy said to him '' look, you been in here for almost 5 hours ! either buy the guitar or leave " I thought if a guitar has been played for that long it's now a used guitar........ That's why a lot of the guitars were scuffed up.


Yeah I've seen some characters in Steve's for sure, but not nearly as crazy as some of the people walking around L&M on Bloor.


----------



## zak9990 (10 mo ago)

elburnando said:


> Yeah I've seen some characters in Steve's for sure, but not nearly as crazy as some of the people walking around L&M on Bloor.


No doubt! Actually the last time I was at L&M on Bloor was 20 years ago........ I got my 2001 R9. The store had 4 that came in from Yorkville sound but they where upstairs and not hanging on the wall. I scrambled to get all the cash and sold a 1980 Les Paul to my cousin. I picked one out but in all the excitement I didn't notice the orange hang tag was missing till the next day. The day of the sale the guy was kissing my ass. A few days later when I went back to see about the hang tag he walked right by me like he didn't know me........ I was a customer since 1978 and he was a long time sale guy in there. Anyway, I wanted a tag out of one of the other guitar cases as I figuered it was on them. Nope, he wouldn't budge. Was I ever pissed. Wasn't my problem it was missing. That guitar was almost 7K CDN at the time so I felt I wasn't nitpicking, complete case candy is part of the package. I eventually got one off of eBay! and never went back but at this point all I need is the 12th Fret for service repairs and I only buy vintage etc....


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

elburnando said:


> Yeah I've seen some characters in Steve's for sure, but not nearly as crazy as some of the people walking around L&M on Bloor.


My addition was going to include something or someone and the Bloor store… just couldn’t narrow down the best “homeless guy in the acoustic room” story.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Who else remembers the sign in Steve's (early - mid 80's) 'No Rush Allowed'.
I asked them one time and they said they were tired of hearing their songs being butchered. lol


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

laristotle said:


> they work fine for me. lol
> 
> edit* that's a prototype patio chair I modified for guitar playing
> View attachment 419629


Is that a Single, or double-cut?


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

SWLABR said:


> My addition was going to include something or someone and the Bloor store… just couldn’t narrow down the best “homeless guy in the acoustic room” story.


Have you met the homeless guy who goes in to Bloor and starts yelling like he's a drill Sargeant? I saw him open a pack of Fender replacement springs and start flinging them around the store. I've been there 3 times and he was there 2 of those.


----------



## zak9990 (10 mo ago)

elburnando said:


> Is that a Single, or double-cut?


........


----------



## zak9990 (10 mo ago)

laristotle said:


> they work fine for me. lol
> 
> edit* that's a prototype patio chair I modified for guitar playing
> View attachment 419629


Rockin' the ubiquitous Crocs too........  careful on slippery surfaces when the treads wear off ..ask me how I know 😆


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

zak9990 said:


> No doubt! Actually the last time I was at L&M on Bloor was 20 years ago........ I got my 2001 R9. The store had 4 that came in from Yorkville sound but they where upstairs and not hanging on the wall. I scrambled to get all the cash and sold a 1980 Les Paul to my cousin. I picked one out but in all the excitement I didn't notice the orange hang tag was missing till the next day. The day of the sale the guy was kissing my ass. A few days later when I went back to see about the hang tag he walked right by me like he didn't know me........ I was a customer since 1978 and he was a long time sale guy in there. Anyway, I wanted a tag out of one of the other guitar cases as I figuered it was on them. Nope, he wouldn't budge. Was I ever pissed. Wasn't my problem it was missing. That guitar was almost 7K CDN at the time so I felt I wasn't nitpicking, complete case candy is part of the package. I eventually got one off of eBay! and never went back but at this point all I need is the 12th Fret for service repairs and I only buy vintage etc....


I get that all the time at L&M. The sales guys are your best friend, and often say things like "I have that model myself, and sold everything else I owned after" about every guitar I look at(same guy, every time). At Bloor st, I even heard one employee telling a customer, and laughing about it, that he sued a guy after getting into a car accident(I won't go into details, but he certainly did). The other customer and myself jusy sort of looked at one another shocked and disgusted. Yet this guy was laughing because he bought a new Gibson with the money. SMH.
I get the feeling those young sales people think they're above helping customers.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

elburnando said:


> Have you met the homeless guy who goes in to Bloor and starts yelling like he's a drill Sargeant? I saw him open a pack of Fender replacement springs and start flinging them around the store. I've been there 3 times and he was there 2 of those.


No... can't say I have. I haven't been there since the "National Incident" about 5 years ago, and it was probably 6-7 before that.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

elburnando said:


> Is that a Single, or double-cut?


Single. For righties only. lol


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

The last L&M store at Stafford & Taylor in Winnipeg had a couple of rooms, probably meant to be lesson rooms, off the showroom. That was awesome, you would just take an amp and a guitar in there, close the door.


----------



## desolation_angel (2 mo ago)

One side of me finds people singing in guitar stores terribly off-putting (along with various other guitar store sins)... but the other more empathetic side of me thinks, well, maybe they just don't have anywhere else where they feel they can let rip. Maybe they live in a shared space, maybe they live around people who won't allow them to let it out etc. 

Either way I'm leaving the room though...


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I second the avoid singing rule…

But, you see, every time I go shopping (ax, furniture or car), I dress quite casually : It could help negotiate a fair deal compared to the guy wearing his sparkling true croco boots…


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't leave a guitar in non-standard tuning. The majority of customers won't be able to play it, many won't be able to retune it correctly, and you don't need to create work for the floor staff. If you can tune out of standard, you can retune to standard.

Also return the tuner and pick you borrow.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

desolation_angel said:


> One side of me finds people singing in guitar stores terribly off-putting (along with various other guitar store sins)... but the other more empathetic side of me thinks, well, maybe they just don't have anywhere else where they feel they can let rip. Maybe they live in a shared space, maybe they live around people who won't allow them to let it out etc.
> 
> Either way I'm leaving the room though...


Right. Spare us the open mic set you're working on. It's not a concert venue.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

zak9990 said:


> Rockin' the ubiquitous Crocs too........  careful on slippery surfaces when the treads wear off ..ask me how I know 😆


Death by wet floor and treadless Croc. Yeah, been there.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Mooh said:


> What I don't get is why anyone truly thinks it takes longer than a few minutes to assess an instrument or amp.


Normally I would agree. But I recently had an experience selling an acoustic guitar in my home. A young guy came who was definitely interested in buying it, but wanted to assess things before committing. I told him not to worry and to take his time. 45 minutes later (!) he said he was good to go. He never was wanking away or anything like that. I could tell he was truly assessing the guitar's feel, ergonomics, the sound (acoustically and plugged in), etc. It felt excessive. But he had expressed that it was a big purchase for him, so I was completely understanding. It was a guitar that I had on sale for $500. But for all I know, that could have been half of what he pays in rent, or all of it if he shares an apt with some buddies. 
All this to say that sometimes people take their time becasue a purchase is a big deal, other times people take their time because they're wankers.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Normally I would agree. But I recently had an experience selling an acoustic guitar in my home. A young guy came who was definitely interested in buying it, but wanted to assess things before committing. I told him not to worry and to take his time. 45 minutes later (!) he said he was good to go. He never was wanking away or anything like that. I could tell he was truly assessing the guitar's feel, ergonomics, the sound (acoustically and plugged in), etc. It felt excessive. But he had expressed that it was a big purchase for him, so I was completely understanding. It was a guitar that I had on sale for $500. But for all I know, that could have been half of what he pays in rent, or all of it if he shares an apt with some buddies.
> All this to say that sometimes people take their time becasue a purchase is a big deal, other times people take their time because they're wankers.


To clarify, I wouldn't be pushy about it, and many private sales have taken 20 or 30 minutes, but most far less. I guess where I'm going with it is, in a store as a co-customer I give folks fair time but I gotta have mine too. I'll wait graciously and patiently to a point, but only to a point. It's impossible to know if they're a serious buying customer or just a wanker showing off, so one needs to be tolerant in case one evolves into another.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

No jumping on the bed.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

I've been on both side of the fence.
As a teenager I would hang out in guitar store with my friend, trying guitars we could never afford, noodling Layla or Dire Straits licks. Straight up definition the "guitar store wankers" .

Now I no longer have time to go to guitar stores, plus, knowing it can takes me a couple of days or weeks to feel at home with an instrument, I usually don't take more than a few minute to review an instrument.

Maybe it's just me but I hate wasting people time, especially when it's a private seller (Kijiji...), when I show up to try something the decision of spending the money has already been made it's only a question making sure all is in order.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

SWLABR said:


> Rule #3 specifically mentioned "green Crocs". You're good Larry.


You mean………THESE!?!?!








Actually, cheap Croc knockoffs.


----------

